# the lowest tier, part 9 (the final one) -- to Dec 31



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

We're picking some works to promote from the 123rd and lowest tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works. We'll do this tier here in the main board, but the subsequent tiers will be in the polls subforum.

It currently has 757 works, so I've divided it into 9 parts of 84 works each (and the 9th part has an 85th work). From each part, we're going to move the works that get the absolute most votes up four tiers to the 119th tier, the next 14 works up three tiers to the 120th tier, the next 14 works up two tiers to the 121st tier, and the next 28 works up one tier to the 122nd tier. The works that get the fewest votes will remain on the lowest tier.

Each voter will get *up to FIVE +7 votes*, up to SIX +6 votes, SEVEN +5 votes, up to EIGHT +4 votes, up to NINE +3 votes, up to TEN +2 votes, and as many +1 votes as you want. *You don't have to use all of them, but you must have fewer +7 votes than +6 votes, fewer +6 than +5 votes, fewer +5 votes than +4 votes, and so on.*

Within those levels, I'd appreciate it if you put the works in alphabetical order for me. Makes it much easier for me!

If you have any questions, just ask!

Probably none of us knows all of the works listed below. Feel free to vote for the works that are already familiar to you, but voting on this thread will be open *12 days* -- closing Dec 31, Korea time, so you have plenty of time to explore a few that are new to you, and I sincerely hope that many of you will do so. That's the entire point of this project! In fact, I really hope you'll try a few things that you normally wouldn't....

When the time's up, I will tally the votes on a Google sheet, post the results in the main thread of this protect, and move the works to their new tiers.

Have fun! Also, please remember that we hope our selections will influence people's exploration of classical music.

Incidentally, if you spot a work that we're missing, check the alphabetical list to be sure, and if we really are missing it, then go to the main thread to add it. You can add one new work every day, but you can add several days' worth of works at once if you want.

Here are the eligible works for this thread (please let me know if you spot any errors):

Tcherepnin, N.: Prelude to "La Princesse Lointaine" [1896]
Thieriot: Clarinet Quintet in E-flat [1897]
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence [2011]
Thompson: Frostiana: Seven Country Songs [1959]
Thompson: The Peaceable Kingdom [1936]
Thuille: Sextet for Piano and Winds in B-flat, op. 6 [1888]
Tippett: Piano Sonata #1 [1936-38]
Tippett: Piano Sonata #3 [1973] 
Toch: Burlesken (Burlesques), op. 31 [1923]
Toch: Gesprochene Musik (Spoken Music), including Fuge aus der Geographie (Geographical Fugue) [1930]
Toch: String Quartet #11, op. 34 [1924]
Torke: An American Abroad [2002]
Torke: Rapture: Concerto for Percussion and Orchestra [2001]
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
Tower: Made in America [2005] 
Tower: Petroushskates [1980]
Traetta: Antigona [1772]
Turina: Danzas fantásticas, op. 22 [1919]
Turina: Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española" [1934] 
Tüür: Requiem [1994] 
Uccellini: Ozio regio, op. 7 [1660]
Ullmann: String Quartet #2 [1935]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Ussachevsky: Three Scenes from The Creation [1960, rev. 1973]
Ustvolskaya: Octet [1950]
Ustvolskaya: Piano Concerto [1946]
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 [1921]
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20 [1934] 
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 [1940]
Vali: Ashoob (Calligraphy #14 for Santoor and String Quartet) [2014]
Vali: Segâh (Double Concerto for Persian Ney, Kamanche, and Orchestra) [2010]
Vallet: Le Secret des Muses [1615-6]
Van der Aa: Imprint [2005] 
Varèse: Octandre [1924]
Vasks: Credo [2009]
Vaughan Williams: Sir John in Love [1928]
Victoria: Missa Ave maris stella [1576]
Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600]
Victoria: Missa Vidi speciosam [1592]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 59 [1930]
Vieuxtemps: Pieces (6) for Solo Violin, followed by a Capriccio for Solo Viola ("Hommage à Paganini"), op. 55 [1883] 
Villa-Lobos: Cello Concerto #2 [1953]
Vivaldi: Tito Manlio [1719]
Vivier: Kopernikus [1979-80]
Vogler: Symphony in D minor [1782]
Volkmann: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 44 [1862-3]
Wagenaar: Sinfonietta, op. 32 [1917]
Walker: String Quartet #1 [1946]
Wallace, W.V.: Maritana [1845]
Wallen: Mighty River [2017]
Wallin: Das war schön! (That was Beautiful!) [2006]
Wallin: Stonewave [1990]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991] 
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Weir: Airs from Another Planet [1986]
Weiss: Lute Sonata in C, Weiss SW 39 "Partita Grande" [c. 1740s?]
Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]
Wendling: Flute Concerto in G, op. 4 [c. 1769]
Wilder: Children's Plea for Peace for narrator, children's chorus and wind ensemble [1968]
Williams, G.: Penillion, symphonic poem in four movements [1955]
Williams, G.: Symphony #1, in the form of Symphonic Impressions of the Glendower Scene in "Henry IV Part 1" [1943]
Winter: Maometto [1817]
Wirén: Symphony #3, op. 20 [1944]
Wirén: Symphony #4, op. 27 [1951-2]
Wishart: Globalalia [2004]
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805]
Yamada: Nagauta Symphony [1934]
Yoshida: Utsu-Semi [1979] 
Yuasa: Projection Esemplastic for White Noise [1974]
Yun: Oboe Concerto [1990]
Zarzycki: Introduction & Cracovienne in D, op. 35 [1893]
Zelenka: De Profundis ZWV 50 [1724]
Zelenka: Miserere ZWV 57 [1738]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 46 [1733]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 48 [c. 1731]
Zemlinsky: Clarinet Trio in D minor, op. 3 [1896]
Zemlinsky: Psalm 13, op. 24 [1935]
Zhu: Symphony #4 "6.4.2-1" [1990]
Zhubanova: String Quartet #1 [1952]
Zimmermann: Photoptosis: Prelude for large orchestra [1968]
Zipoli: Les Vêpres de San Ignacio [c. 1700]
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart [2011]
Zorn: Carny [1989]
Zwilich: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Zwilich: Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra [2002]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Eight days to go.....


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

+6
Wagenaar: Sinfonietta, op. 32 [1917]

+5
Turina: Danzas fantásticas, op. 22 [1919]
Vaughan Williams: Sir John in Love [1928]

+4
Victoria: Missa Ave maris stella [1576]
Wallen: Mighty River [2017]
Weir: Airs from Another Planet [1986]

+3
Tower: Made in America [2005]
Vallet: Le Secret des Muses [1615-6]
Weiss: Lute Sonata in C, Weiss SW 39 "Partita Grande" [c. 1740s?]
Zelenka: Miserere ZWV 57 [1738]

+2
Vasks: Credo [2009]
Vogler: Symphony in D minor [1782]
Wallin: Das war schön! (That was Beautiful!) [2006]
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805]

+1
Tippett: Piano Sonata #1 [1936-38]
Tippett: Piano Sonata #3 [1973]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991]
Wirén: Symphony #3, op. 20 [1944]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 46 [1733]

Zimmermann: Photoptosis: Prelude for large orchestra [1968]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Six days to go here....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

+7
Ustvolskaya: Octet [1950]
Varèse: Octandre [1924]
Victoria: Missa Ave maris stella [1576]
Victoria: Missa Vidi speciosam [1592]
Zemlinsky: Psalm 13, op. 24 [1935]

+6
Traetta: Antigona [1772]
Vallet: Le Secret des Muses [1615-6]
Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600]

Vivaldi: Tito Manlio [1719]
Zelenka: De Profundis ZWV 50 [1724]
Zimmermann: Photoptosis: Prelude for large orchestra [1968]

+5
Vaughan Williams: Sir John in Love [1928]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991] 
Zarzycki: Introduction & Cracovienne in D, op. 35 [1893]
Zelenka: Miserere ZWV 57 [1738]

Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 46 [1733]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 48 [c. 1731]
Zwilich: Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra [2002]

+4
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence [2011]
Torke: Rapture: Concerto for Percussion and Orchestra [2001]
Ustvolskaya: Piano Concerto [1946]
Vasks: Credo [2009]

Vogler: Symphony in D minor [1782]
Wallace, W.V.: Maritana [1845]
Winter: Maometto [1817]
Yuasa: Projection Esemplastic for White Noise [1974]

+3
Thompson: Frostiana: Seven Country Songs [1959]
Torke: An American Abroad [2002]
Tüür: Requiem [1994] 
Vali: Segâh (Double Concerto for Persian Ney, Kamanche, and Orchestra) [2010]
Wallin: Stonewave [1990]

Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805]
Wirén: Symphony #4, op. 27 [1951-2]
Yamada: Nagauta Symphony [1934]
Zorn: Carny [1989]

+2
Tcherepnin, N.: Prelude to "La Princesse Lointaine" [1896]
Thompson: The Peaceable Kingdom [1936]
Tower: Made in America [2005] 
Turina: Danzas fantásticas, op. 22 [1919]
Uccellini: Ozio regio, op. 7 [1660]

Ussachevsky: Three Scenes from The Creation [1960, rev. 1973]
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 [1940]
Wagenaar: Sinfonietta, op. 32 [1917]
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Wirén: Symphony #3, op. 20 [1944]

+1
Tippett: Piano Sonata #1 [1936-38]
Tippett: Piano Sonata #3 [1973] 
Toch: Burlesken (Burlesques), op. 31 [1923]
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
Ullmann: String Quartet #2 [1935]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 [1921]
Van der Aa: Imprint [2005] 
Vierne: Organ Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 59 [1930]
Wallin: Das war schön! (That was Beautiful!) [2006]
Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]
Wilder: Children's Plea for Peace for narrator, children's chorus and wind ensemble [1968]
Yun: Oboe Concerto [1990]
Zipoli: Les Vêpres de San Ignacio [c. 1700]
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart [2011]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Only about one more day left here....


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

science, I've been fairly busy with a variety of things and haven't had a chance to work through many of the recent threads. You have two threads closing soon - this one and 100th part 1 (Jan 1). As far as I can tell, there are no other threads closing before Jan 6. Would you mind delaying the close of this and the 100th part 1 threads for a few days to give me (and others) more time to finish our voting?


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

+7

Thieriot: Clarinet Quintet in E-flat [1897]
Thuille: Sextet for Piano and Winds in B-flat, op. 6 [1888] 
Vallet: Le Secret des Muses [1615-6] 
Zemlinsky: Clarinet Trio in D minor, op. 3 [1896]

+6

Thompson: Frostiana: Seven Country Songs [1959] 
Volkmann: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 44 [1862-3] 
Weiss: Lute Sonata in C, Weiss SW 39 "Partita Grande" [c. 1740s?] 
Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6] 
Wirén: Symphony #4, op. 27 [1951-2]

+5

Ussachevsky: Three Scenes from The Creation [1960, rev. 1973] 
Victoria: Missa Ave maris stella [1576] 
Vierne: Organ Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 59 [1930]

Williams, G.: Symphony #1, in the form of Symphonic Impressions of the Glendower Scene
Zelenka: Miserere ZWV 57 [1738] 
Zhu: Symphony #4 "6.4.2-1" [1990]

+4

Toch: String Quartet #11, op. 34 [1924] 
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943] 
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 [1940] 
Varèse: Octandre [1924]

Villa-Lobos: Cello Concerto #2 [1953] 
Wagenaar: Sinfonietta, op. 32 [1917] 
Wallin: Das war schön! (That was Beautiful!) [2006]

+3

Tippett: Piano Sonata #3 [1973] 
Turina: Danzas fantásticas, op. 22 [1919] 
Vogler: Symphony in D minor [1782] 
Walker: String Quartet #1 [1946]

Wendling: Flute Concerto in G, op. 4 [c. 1769] 
Winter: Maometto [1817] 
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805] 
Yamada: Nagauta Symphony [1934]

+2

Traetta: Antigona [1772] 
Uccellini: Ozio regio, op. 7 [1660] 
Vaughan Williams: Sir John in Love [1928]

Yuasa: Projection Esemplastic for White Noise [1974] 
Yun: Oboe Concerto [1990] 
Zhubanova: String Quartet #1 [1952]

Zimmermann: Photoptosis: Prelude for large orchestra [1968] 
Zipoli: Les Vêpres de San Ignacio [c. 1700] 
Zorn: Carny [1989]

+1

Tcherepnin, N.: Prelude to "La Princesse Lointaine" [1896] 
Tüür: Requiem [1994] 
Vali: Segâh (Double Concerto for Persian Ney, Kamanche, and Orchestra) [2010] 
Van der Aa: Imprint [2005] 
Vasks: Credo [2009]

Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991] 
Weir: Airs from Another Planet [1986] 
Wilder: Children's Plea for Peace for narrator, children's chorus and wind ensemble [1968] 
Wishart: Globalalia [2004]
Zwilich: Clarinet Concerto [2002]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> science, I've been fairly busy with a variety of things and haven't had a chance to work through many of the recent threads. You have two threads closing soon - this one and 100th part 1 (Jan 1). As far as I can tell, there are no other threads closing before Jan 6. Would you mind delaying the close of this and the 100th part 1 threads for a few days to give me (and others) more time to finish our voting?


I'd love to!

How about extending this one to Jan 5 and the 100th tier, part 1 to Jan 4?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

BTW, if Nereffid or Highwayman want to change their votes within the extended time, that would be fine with me.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

+5:
Villa-Lobos: Cello Concerto #2 [1953]

+4:
Tippett: Piano Sonata #1 [1936-38]
Wirén: Symphony #3, op. 20 [1944]

+3:
Walker: String Quartet #1 [1946]
Wirén: Symphony #4, op. 27 [1951-2]
Zemlinsky: Clarinet Trio in D minor, op. 3 [1896]

+2:
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Ustvolskaya: Piano Concerto [1946]
Vasks: Credo [2009]
Zemlinsky: Psalm 13, op. 24 [1935]

+1:
Thuille: Sextet for Piano and Winds in B-flat, op. 6 [1888]
Torke: Rapture: Concerto for Percussion and Orchestra [2001]
Turina: Danzas fantásticas, op. 22 [1919]
Wagenaar: Sinfonietta, op. 32 [1917]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

A little more than one day to go here...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Time is running out here...


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I will post a bit later today (my time). Hopefully you can hold out for a few more hours. I'll check the thread so let me know if you need my votes, and I'll post what I have.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

7

Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600]
Zemlinsky: Clarinet Trio in D minor, op. 3 [1896]

6

Tcherepnin, N.: Prelude to "La Princesse Lointaine" [1896]
Thieriot: Clarinet Quintet in E-flat [1897]
Zipoli: Les Vêpres de San Ignacio [c. 1700]

5

Thuille: Sextet for Piano and Winds in B-flat, op. 6 [1888]
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
Tower: Made in America [2005]
Vallet: Le Secret des Muses [1615-6]

4

Victoria: Missa Ave maris stella [1576]
Victoria: Missa Vidi speciosam [1592]
Villa-Lobos: Cello Concerto #2 [1953]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 48 [c. 1731]
Zhubanova: String Quartet #1 [1952]

3

Tower: Petroushskates [1980]
Turina: Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española" [1934]
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 [1940]
Volkmann: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 44 [1862-3]
Wirén: Symphony #4, op. 27 [1951-2]

Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 46 [1733]

2

Uccellini: Ozio regio, op. 7 [1660]
Ustvolskaya: Piano Concerto [1946]
Vasks: Credo [2009]
Vogler: Symphony in D minor [1782]
Zelenka: Miserere ZWV 57 [1738]

Zemlinsky: Psalm 13, op. 24 [1935]
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart [2011]

1

Torke: An American Abroad [2002]
Turina: Danzas fantásticas, op. 22 [1919]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Vieuxtemps: Pieces (6) for Solo Violin, followed by a Capriccio for Solo Viola ("Hommage à Paganini"), op. 55 [1883]
Wagenaar: Sinfonietta, op. 32 [1917]

Wallen: Mighty River [2017]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991]
Zimmermann: Photoptosis: Prelude for large orchestra [1968]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> I will post a bit later today (my time). Hopefully you can hold out for a few more hours. I'll check the thread so let me know if you need my votes, and I'll post what I have.


You made it with hours to spare!

I was surprised you gave Zipoli +6. Made me listen to it again. It's a nice work, isn't it?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Okay, time is up here! I'll tally the votes, post the results and... the next tier will begin in the polls sub-forum.


----------

